# Gothic Entry 08



## Eerie (Sep 3, 2007)

OK here is the project I am working on now. I was supposed to be done by now but I hurt my back in September and lost that month. 


I need a new entryway for the front of the house. As you can see from my sketch I want a Gothic church design. Construction is the same as the one last year. The wood frame is riped down 2x4's and it is designed to be light. I strategically place solid wood where you will place your hands to pick it up. 



Both columns will have a shelf with Terra's flicker candle's and if I have time it will have an illuminated stained glass feature in the center.

Second pic is the steeple construction. It is a pumpkin from a Halloween tiki torch that i bought some time ago because I knew I could use that cool pumpkin for something. It sits on a turned wood bun and I am using a resin garden cross from Lowe's (they are on sale, half price right now!)


----------



## Eerie (Sep 3, 2007)

Parts list for frame and basic construction

8ea 2x4x8
2ea 2x4x10
7 sheets of 1/2" foam board
1 sheet 1 1/2" foam board
2ea 4x8' 1/2" thick plywood
10 tubes of foam board adhesive
6 tubes of construction adhesive

all wood joints are screwed together and construction adhesive is used for added strength.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Bitchin'

You are definitely one of my favorite creators. I'm looking forward to the painting. You design these in any CAD programs or anything? Just sketch out the dimensions?


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Holy cow that's gonna be crazy!!


----------



## Eerie (Sep 3, 2007)

Thx Deadted. 
I just sketch out the dimensions and go from there. I always seen to alter things as I go along and sometimes add or change stuff once I see it in person.
Here is todays work. also there is a pic of the small skull on the lower section of column. it is a $1.99 foam skull from the Halloween store near me that I cut down. It is with some misc scroll work from Lowe's.
I will try and go into some detail with the painting technique when I get there.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Another killer prop! As another previous poster said, you are one of my favorites. Looking very gothic and is perfect for my cemetery. _*WHEN ARE YOU DELIVERING IT?*_ lol!


----------



## Mr. Halloween (Oct 7, 2007)

wow!!!! thats huge!!!! cant wait to see it done!!!


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

Dude you and Terra are awsome with your skills


----------



## ImAFreakTouchMe (Aug 16, 2005)

Oh, wow. Awesome! Can't wait to see the final outcome!


----------



## Eerie (Sep 3, 2007)

I worked on some trim details tonight

Also you can see where I am going with the candle shelf and Tera's flicker flame style candles

I will not be able to work on this project for a day or two because of work and family stuff. I will report back soon.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

The depth and dimension are really what's going to make this thing so unique. Unreal... great work.

Nice shelves, too.


----------



## Eerie (Sep 3, 2007)

OK I got some more work done this past weekend. One thing I am doing is taping joints with masking tale to hold things tight while the glue dries. I might leave it on for a day then pull it off.



Also I am adding texture with a hot soldering iron. There are many ways to do this but this works best for me 


I would have to say that the table saw is the most used tool for this project. 
Here in this pic you can see what I am thinking with the stained glass feature in the middle. 
Paint soon!


----------



## Mr. Halloween (Oct 7, 2007)

i think im going to cry!!! that is beautiful!!!!! I really want your garage!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

How many sections are there that 'detach' for storage? Any?


----------



## Eerie (Sep 3, 2007)

It is three sections, the two collumns and the top. It is all very light.

Adding texture with a small hand torch is a fun step. I first spray everything down with water. I then lightly heat up the surfaces with the torch to get a pitting effect. Also try and use your foam with the lettering on the inside so the plain foam is on the exterior of your prop. The ink on both the blue and pink foam will effect how it melts and you will be able to see it thru your paint. I also use Map gas because it is hotter than propane
For the next step I sprayed all foam surfaces with a hardener. I usually use Gel-Coat but this time I wanted to try something new. Sculpt or Coat - Foam coating, adhesive, clearcoat, texturing agent
This stuff did OK but not great. I sprayed on two coats. Anyone else ever use it? It is not as hard as I would like.


----------



## Eerie (Sep 3, 2007)

For painting I first spray everything with a dark Grey. After this dries I spray it all down with water and use a 4" foam roller to work wet on wet. If i get too much paint on I just mist it to wash it out.I work with the roller in one hand and the hose gun in the other. Don't use to much water and also wait and add paint in different steps. I start with cream and go to a moss green.

I this pic you can see the pitting and aged look the torch can give, just be light with it. 
The crack was added in the torch step. I used a hot soldering iron and a dremmel tool with a 1/8 bit.


----------



## Eerie (Sep 3, 2007)

Here is a pic of the steeple.

I used epoxy and made it all one piece now to add strength.
The finish is aged copper using Modern Masters finish. Modern Masters
It looks better in person


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Your work, is w/o a doubt the best I've ever seen. The detail is outstanding, coupled with the creative touches, scale and of course the finishing. Not sure what you do for a living but I'd guess architect or something in a design related field. Unbelievable!


----------



## jimmyzdc (Sep 19, 2007)

Seriously Eerie your stuff just ceases to amaze me. BTW....I wish I could have a workshop like yours! My garage is exploding at the seems with all my Halloween props in various phases..plus my tools everywhere lol.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

Eerie could I ask how you post the images to your threads?


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I am literally drooling here.....


----------



## Eerie (Sep 3, 2007)

How do I post pics? For this project I used a free image hosting service ImageShack® - Image Hosting I post them there and cut and paste the link (set to forum thumbnail) from that page to this reply

I finished the painting last night and just set things up for the first time.
Here is a close up of the right pillar. You can see that I cut some wild grapevine and added it for realism. I will also add some moss soon.
Also you can see I added Terra style flicker lights. her great tutorial can be found here Halloween Forum - Terra's Albums


----------



## Eerie (Sep 3, 2007)

more day shots


----------



## bandacoot (Jul 27, 2006)

where you at in Columbus? I might have to come over and "take" these off your hands.. 

Looks awesome! very good work...


----------



## Eerie (Sep 3, 2007)

Ha. Do let me know if you get by Bandacoot and I will have a beer ready.
Here is a great shape for the stained glass feature I am thinking about with this project. Colors of purple with blue and red? 
But I think I may hold off and work on it this winter.


----------



## bandacoot (Jul 27, 2006)

Eerie said:


> Do let me know if you get by Bandacoot and I will have a beer ready.



Oh man.. that is one sure fire way to warm my heart. 

AND ... GO BUCKS!!!!


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

INSANE! You are beyond talented.

I wish I was a home owner, I've made a handful of new props this year and have very limited space in our parking garage for the few things I've made.


----------



## Eerie (Sep 3, 2007)

Thx Dminor, 
I hope some people can get some ideas from my work. I know I have received ideas and have been inspired from the work of others here.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Simply beautiful, haunting and terrifying. I'm thinking this may have to be my big project for next year. Your talent is just amazing. The detail in design, shaping and painting is level *11*!


----------



## 69ProCuda (Sep 19, 2008)

This is simply AMAZING! Thank you for taking the time to document the process so others may learn from your knowledge.
Keven


----------



## SilentRequiem (Dec 19, 2008)

ican only say what everyone else has said several times, so i am just speachless. of all the archway designs i'v seen, i want yours the most! i can't wait for the stained glass addition^^


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Eerie, that is just magnificent!!! I am just ....well I dont even know what to say....just beautiful simply beautiful*


----------



## jekyllandhyde (May 6, 2008)

Ummm, ok, I think I just drooled all over my keyboard. Fabulous work!


----------



## draik41895 (Mar 8, 2009)

that is AMAZING!


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

That is quite a project. Looks like you have a lot of space to work in. I have to work out of my basement


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Beautiful work, Eerie. I _love_ Gothic architecture and would adore having something like that as an actual part of my house (when I get one)


----------



## zacharybinx (Apr 28, 2009)

NICE!!! I especially like the lighting. I use green as well for my entry and cemetery.


----------



## The Mad Hatter (Dec 30, 2007)

really really cool! I want to do something like that now!

-Frank Balzer


----------



## litemareb4xmas (Mar 31, 2009)

I bow to a master, simply amazing, now I want to redo mine, maybe next year!


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Outstanding I love all the detail that you put into it. Truly one great job.


----------



## Cheef (May 19, 2009)

That is simply incredible eerie. Awesome...


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Yet again Eerie, you amaze me. Simply outstanding work. It turned out awesome.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 6, 2008)

Wow I just look at all your photos. Great work on everything. Nice details


----------



## Eerie (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks gang! Glad to share.
I finally got around to doing the stained glass feature. It went something like this.
I first cut out a circle in 1 1/2 foam the sketched the design on it. I then cut it out with my saber saw.

I then brushed a little lacquer thinner on it to melt and age the surface. A little paint and it was looking good.
I then cut a piece of 0.80 plastic sheet from Lowe's into a circle and glued it to the back with foam board adhesive.
I painted it from the back with three transparent colors, red, blue, and purple. with my airbrush. 


Here is a finished shot. 

And with a back light.

I will install it late September when I get out the entry from storage. I also will work with the three colors and may darken them.
Thx all!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Eerie said:


> http://img23.imageshack.us/i/imgp0065cgt.jpg/
> And with a back light.


 
<Terra swoons>

*THUD!*


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Pretty cool!!!


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

WOW Now that's SWEET!!!
nice work/detail


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

That is a great job


----------



## PlainfieldDan (Aug 12, 2008)

WOW.....Its not fair that so much talent and skill reside with a single person. That window is incredible...And I thought your entry was beyond fantastic.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Wow that's awesome, very good cuts. How are you planning on integrading this into your haunt or archway?


----------



## Eerie (Sep 3, 2007)

Chect out the design sketch in my very first post. It will go in the top. I did not have the time to make it last September and used the entry without it. 
When I get things out this year I will install it and add some back lighting.


----------



## Rev. Noch (Sep 2, 2008)

Eerie said:


> more day shots


How did you make the archway for the top of the Cemetery gate? I'm trying to build something similar but have been struggling with how I'm going to do that. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Eerie (Sep 3, 2007)

check here http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/72701-archway-2008-a.html


----------



## ezekiel (Nov 4, 2007)

Great build Eerie! That garage/shop is to die for though!

I have two existing pillars constructed out of wood that I really want to add an arched overhead piece to. My current setup from last year included a double door faux iron gate that was about 5' wide. I'm contemplating narrowing the entryway down to 4'. I'm not sure if scale wise it would look quite right considering the size of my columns.

So here are my questions. How wide are your columns and what was distance between the columns positioned directly in front of your porch.

By the way your attention to detail is marvelous! I really love the twisted grapevines, just fantastic!


----------



## Eerie (Sep 3, 2007)

Everything is stored in a barn right now. It is about 15 miles away so give me a week or so to get out there and I will try and get some measurements.


----------



## ezekiel (Nov 4, 2007)

No hurries. My columns are currently about 25" at the base, 21" middle (less moulding & trim work). I was doing some measuring of the area of my front yard and narrowing the entrance to 48" just isn't going to work too well based on the width of walkway leading to the porch. Also, now that I think about it man times I had ToT's approaching at the same time others were leaving; the 60" width entry way seemed to be about right.

The next time you head out if you could take a few measurements that would be great. Just simply posting your pictures of your build has been a great help. Thanks again for sharing your awesome build!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 3, 2006)

Now that is an entryway! So much coolness on a grand scale. I would love to have that as a permanent addition to my house.


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

Eerie. DUUUUUUDE. That is awesome. I can't believe I didn't see this thread last year! I dream of a gothic arched facade, but I haven't been able to 1) build it, or 2) figure out where I'd put it if I did build it  Until such time, I'll look at the pics of yours and dream...

Le sigh. 

Srsly.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow that's amazing, the work some of you guys put into your props is stunning. You're all so creative.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

This thread always deserves a good bump. Remember folks, you can subscribe to these threads so you don't have to go searching for them - this thread was my first subscription. The awesome is almost blinding.


----------



## creepy crawler (Jul 31, 2008)

I think I commented on these before but what the heck. I freakin love them come make me some I made mine then I seen yours I wanted to run mine over with my truck!!!!!!VERY NICE JOB!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Eerie said:


> Thx Deadted.
> I just sketch out the dimensions and go from there. I always seen to alter things as I go along and sometimes add or change stuff once I see it in person.
> Here is todays work. also there is a pic of the small skull on the lower section of column. it is a $1.99 foam skull from the Halloween store near me that I cut down. It is with some misc scroll work from Lowe's.
> I will try and go into some detail with the painting technique when I get there.




THAT is an impressive entry! Very nice work.

OK now at end of post and I'm _so_ loving your yard. It's simply stunning, every piece of it. I can't wait to see the stain glass area installed. How are you planning on attaching it now that everything is painted and how will you illuminate the stained glass window? Man I wish I lived nearby to see it in person. What makes this so exquisite is that it blends so nicely with your house. You could almost see keeping it up as a permanent piece to it. I'm sure your neighbors wouldn't complain. So anyone approached you to hire you out for design/construction work of their haunts, etc.?! Thank you so much for sharing your work.


----------



## karenb90274 (Sep 15, 2009)

Your props are incredible. I especially love the chandelier you posted a pic about and a brief description. Do you have the full tutorial posted? I would love to make one of these for my haunt and yours is awesome.
Thanks
Karen


----------



## Jaybo (Oct 18, 2008)

How about an update? Did you add your stain glass to your archway? Any new items since 2008? Love your attention to detail.


----------



## Eerie (Sep 3, 2007)

Update? OK.
I have not been on this site in a few months. looks like there are some cool new projects going on.
Here are a few pics from Halloween with the stained glass feature up and running.





New projects? 
Here is a shot of a candelabra I did for a friends party. I made a pair of them. The pic here is one about 75% done.


New Projects?
Here is a shot of a pair of Pumpkin Ghouls from Last Halloween.(I am currently reworking them)


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh nice to see these update pictures. Neat that you have the fire skele's there are well. Those are just wicked sweet!


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

*Entrance*

Very, very nice work. I love the entrance. I'll have to bring mine out of the cobwebs and update the setup.

Thanks for putting the fire back in the prop build.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

That is sick! In a good way of course.


----------



## SleepyHollowPumpkins (Jun 23, 2008)

This is absolutely great! I might be moving to Columbus for a job with DLA. It is good to see that there is a good Halloween presence there.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## wolfang (Aug 25, 2009)

Oh my gosh... I really love your work. Makes me want to watch _Hocus Pocus_ for some odd reason.


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

Ok, as I've already said that is awsome!! But now you've posted pics of your other stuff, so I'll ask how about a tutorial on the pumkin ghouls? I love them.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Oh lord! This is simply awesome!


----------



## REV (Oct 26, 2007)

Man, can you say AWESOME!!! Love it... No chance of repeating, but gotta try that archway. Added to my list.


----------



## 4ToUov (Jul 20, 2010)

Superb stuff,love the details on all of your props,very cool!!


----------



## Jmurdock (May 13, 2010)

Amazing talent you got there! WOW!


----------



## JAG435 (Nov 4, 2008)

That is so cool! You've got some nice ideas going on there! Very talented!

Do you mind if I copy it, LOL.

Jerry Greene


----------



## MarkOf13 (Sep 25, 2009)

As everyone has already said, outstanding work. I have a couple of questions for you though:

What are you using to attach the columns to the archway? Does the arch drop into the columns at all? I am especially interested in the way the facade is constructed. How is it attached to your house. I am assuming that it gets windy around that time of year.


----------

